# all in one fog chiller



## scatter5 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok so I was getting ready to build my chiller with a 30 gal trash can and had an idea. is there any reason the fogger cannot be in side a 3 shelved chiller?
my feeling is that it would be a lot quieter. you could also lock it down to prevent theft. is there a reason not to do this? will it hurt the fogger?

like this:
http://gallery.me.com/seankatz/100103/allinone/web.jpg?ver=12561352420001


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It might be harder on the fogger requiring it work harder to stay hot, but honestly I don't know.


----------



## scatter5 (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be using a VEI V960 1500 watt so it should have the power


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd insulate it between at least the fogger and ice chambers and connect the two with a pipe. The heat from the fogger being inside the chiller could melt your ice faster.

Honestly you're treading new ground with this design as far as I know. But that's the main flaw I'd see.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool idea - the part about it that I like is that the exit will be at the base of the trashcan, so the most low-lying fog will come out and the rest will continue to be chilled. There are 2 obstacles that I see...

1. as mentioned before, heat from the for machine may build up and melt the ice more quickly

2. the fog will be extremely dense in there for a long period of time. most fog will leave a residue, especially if its concentrated like that. My guess is that your fogger will be completely coated inside the case and outside. I doubt it will hurt anything, but it will be difficult to get it clean and may result in sticky buttons.

It all depends on what your goal is - if it is to prevent theft then maybe make an insulated system inside of the can. For example, the ice can be loaded into a cooler and piping runs from the machine to the cooler and then out the base of the can. Essentially a standard cooler inside of a garbage can. This would hurt the whole low lying comes out first effect, but since its running directly through the ice it shouldn't be a big deal.

By the way - your current design is going to start to leak water out of the bottom. If it is outside it shouldn't be an issue, but keep electrical away from it.

I'd keep a fire extinguisher handy just in case - since you are putting a heater inside of a closed and flammable container.

By the way - as a theft prevention the local amusement parts are using metal locking tool cases. They cut a hole that lines up with the fog nozzle, then lock the case and chain it to a tree.


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

scatter5 said:


> I will be using a VEI V960 1500 watt so it should have the power


Sorry to inform you that the v960 does not have a 1500 watt heater. From what I have gathered, it was changed at the last minute at the factory in China.
The machine is actually closer to 1100 watts. Moreover, various users have been experiencing problems with the timer remote. However, on the plus side, the continuous mode works well and puts out a decent amount of fog.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Day of the Dead said:


> Sorry to inform you that the v960 does not have a 1500 watt heater. From what I have gathered, it was changed at the last minute at the factory in China.
> The machine is actually closer to 1100 watts. Moreover, various users have been experiencing problems with the timer remote. However, on the plus side, the continuous mode works well and puts out a decent amount of fog.


Seems to have been fixed in the current ones, mine is reading 1397 (Rated at 1300 in the instructions) on the Kill-o-Watt and the timer works fine. Only problem I see is the green LED is still kind of Dim on both the timer and wireless remotes.

Very Happy with it so far,
RandalB


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

RandalB said:


> Seems to have been fixed in the current ones, mine is reading 1397 (Rated at 1300 in the instructions) on the Kill-o-Watt and the timer works fine. Only problem I see is the green LED is still kind of Dim on both the timer and wireless remotes.
> 
> Very Happy with it so far,
> RandalB


I had no idea that the v960 was raised to 1300. Glad it's working well for you. Last time I checked, the advertised rating was 1200. In any event, I used mine through an ice chest chiller for Halloween and it worked amazingly well on continuous mode. I might even buy another one!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. Doesn't fog machines require alot of air to convert the fog vapor into mist? I would think you will need a good strong air intake otherwise you will create either a vacuum or expansion of air where the fogger sits. Hot expanding air = explosion.
You may just be making a steam generator that would do nasty things to plastic. Not sure on this, of course, just something to think about.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The part of a chiller that make it work so well is the fact that it draws in outside air in what is known as the venturi effect. That's why there is a "Sweet spot" as far as the diatance that your fogger nozzle is away from the opening to your chiller. No matter how effective your chiller is, there is a "sweet spot" where the fogger works most efficiently. Anyone can experement with this effect. A fogger inside of an enclosed chamber won't draw in outside air and allow for the fog to naturally expand or be excited by the venturi effect. I am curious about the the results of your experiment but I suspect they will be unsatisfactory. Not to mention you will likely prematurely cause the demise of your fogger and endanger yourself and others with possible electrical hazards. I don't like to be a bummer, but I just don't want to see anyone get hurt or worse.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Couldn't you just use the top tier of the can as a rest and pack the lowers with ice? That way you could cut a hole in the top of the can to draw in air for the fogger. Perhaps I don't understand the concept.


----------

